# Lorimer Electronics



## Ihasacamera (May 15, 2009)

Anyone ever deal with them?

I'd like to buy me one of these:

Canon 50mm f/1.4 USM on Sale at Lorimer Electronics


----------



## LuckySo-n-So (May 15, 2009)

I found absolutely nothing on them.

I googled it and your post was the first entry. 

Not on reseller ratings.

I would venture to guess that "Lorimer Electronics" is a renamed bait and switch operation.  I would imagine that it won't be long until "Lorimer Electronics" has a new name.


----------



## DavidElliot (May 15, 2009)

LuckySo-n-So said:


> I found absolutely nothing on them.
> 
> I googled it and your post was the first entry.
> 
> ...



seconded


----------



## photograham (May 15, 2009)

DavidElliot said:


> seconded



thirded.

I say go with the big guys


----------



## DScience (May 15, 2009)

wow that site is actually quite funny...You would have to be pretty gullible to purchase something from them.


----------



## craign (May 16, 2009)

Search leading to the link below:
Lorimer Communication & Electronics 442 Lorimer St Brooklyn, NY *718-599-1436* 
Lorimer Two Way Radio. *718-599-1436*. 1093 Bedford Ave, Brooklyn, NY (This might be a legit business)

Telephone number traced to this address: 1093 Bedford Ave., Brooklyn NY 11222 1093 Bedford Avenue, Brooklyn NY 11216 - Trulia

I was interested too before finding such little info.

They have a lot of photo equipment listed with good (not laughable) prices for a business with little to no information available.


----------



## roycurtis (Jun 4, 2009)

LuckySo-n-So said:


> Not on reseller ratings.
> 
> I would venture to guess that "Lorimer Electronics" is a renamed bait and switch operation. I would imagine that it won't be long until "Lorimer Electronics" has a new name.


 

They now have two reviews on reseller ratings.  Both are very good.  I have not done business with them, but would not "venture to guess"  or "imagine" how legitimate they are until I do.


----------



## ajeng1998 (Jun 10, 2009)

I just called them to check on my order because i was getting scared of everyone's post about how they were shady. They didnt have the color I chose but I would rather have had the silver anyway. They said it would ship out today.


----------



## prodigy2k7 (Jun 10, 2009)

wow @ price jackup. I got the 50mm F/1.4 awhile back, only $300 ;p

If you can, why not get it here?
Canon | 50mm f/1.4 USM Autofocus Lens | 2515A003 | B&H Photo
(Free shipping)


----------



## benlonghair (Jun 10, 2009)

Check out the addresses with maps.google.com. 

In streetview neither shows a storefront with that name on it. I wouldn't trust them. 

For example Cameta Camera shows up perfectly in street view


----------



## Jaszek (Jun 10, 2009)

craign said:


> Search leading to the link below:
> Lorimer Communication & Electronics 442 Lorimer St Brooklyn, NY *718-599-1436*
> Lorimer Two Way Radio. *718-599-1436*. 1093 Bedford Ave, Brooklyn, NY (This might be a legit business)
> 
> ...


Hmmm...the first two addresses are not that far away from my house, maybe about 10 minutes by bike. I might actually go and ask to check out their basement lol.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jun 10, 2009)

lol..i have to laugh...

2 people come and register on the site....each with one post....that ONLY post is to back up the quality of that site?

hmmmm...something ain't right.

*edit*
make that 3 new users to back up that site...


----------



## ANDS! (Jun 10, 2009)

If that place is a bait and switch - they certainly don't have the prices to reflect it.


----------



## Overread (Jun 10, 2009)

if in doubt - stick to the big reliable names - Adorama, Amazon, B&H, your local shop (yah they still exist).

And any shop which websearches and posts posetive comments at every chance just screams scam - you never see Amazon, Adorama or B&H using such tactics.


----------



## Jaszek (Jun 10, 2009)

roycurtis said:


> LuckySo-n-So said:
> 
> 
> > Not on reseller ratings.
> ...



did you even check the actual website? One of the reviews is probably by you and the other one is negative. lol


----------



## Josh220 (Jun 10, 2009)

Run, don't walk!


----------



## hastykayaker (Jun 15, 2009)

Interesting thread to respond to because I too am new to this forum, and I just happen to have recently made an online camera purchase from *Lorimer* *Electronics*.   My experience...I got the digital camera at a good price (P&H free) and it was shipped promptly from a seller with a company label of *GEI, 123 TAAFFE PL Brooklyn,NY*.  Problem for alarm was, they billed my credit card twice for the camera. I Googled then called the phone number listed on the shipping label and reached *TAAFFE PHOTOS in Brooklyn*. They advised the double billing was a "mistake" and they would advise my CC company. (I did not wait for that, but alerted my CC!) Googling GEI, aka Lorimer Electronics, led me to an extensive investigative website that placed them in an extended family of Brooklyn/Queens, NY storefront electronics apparently under the "HOT BUYS" family.
   I will be back later with chapter two if I can eventually give a positive spin on this informational entry.



SrBiscuit said:


> lol..i have to laugh...
> 
> 2 people come and register on the site....each with one post....that ONLY post is to back up the quality of that site?
> 
> ...


----------



## fotoman1 (Jun 17, 2009)

I found out that Lorimer Electronics is an outlet for various dealers as well as "Hot Buys Electrinics". I called Lorimer and requested info on a Nikon D300 and they said it was in stock for $1359.00 and could ship the next working day. I placed the order being very skeptical and called them the next work day to find out the camera did ship and they gave me the UPS tracking number. I went to the UPS website and got confirmation that it did ship. I recieved the camera today (06/17/09) and checked it out. It turns out that it is an import model made in Taiwan but everything checked out to be very good. I did some research on import models and I found out they are made in the same factory as the USA models. B&H has a very good explaination of the difference. Maybe some would feel the USA model might be better, but I saved over $400.00 getting this camera. It is really made the same as the D300 my friend has. He paid $1799.00 for his.


----------



## Joves (Jun 17, 2009)

WTH! We seem to be getting alot of new sign ups and, only posting specifically this thread. Are these B&S companies monitoring forums now to post in to look legit? Also if the camera is grey market then it shpuld state it is that, this is what legitimate companies do. Also you will notice that their copy right at the bottom of the page is 2009 so it is recent as where B&H's is 2000-2009.


----------



## Overread (Jun 17, 2009)

They have always been doing that (posting in forums and on website review boards) but it generally never works - one good amungst many bad - as well as the tell tell signes of a switch and biat or grey import company stand our clear


----------



## Barking Mad (Jun 17, 2009)

I did a quick search of the forums but wasn't able to find a comprehensive listing of questionable photography e-tailers.  Is there one (a thread or an appropriate board on this forum) out there?  If so, I have one I'd like to add to the list.


----------



## Joves (Jun 17, 2009)

Barking Mad said:


> I did a quick search of the forums but wasn't able to find a comprehensive listing of questionable photography e-tailers. Is there one (a thread or an appropriate board on this forum) out there? If so, I have one I'd like to add to the list.


 No we dont have one but, most of us steer people to Store Ratings and Reviews by Real People - Trusted Online Shopping to check the etailer out.


----------



## Vikram d (Jun 25, 2009)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]They may have low prices but they DO NOT DELIVER.  

The low prices are because their products are GRAY MARKET. This means that you may or may not have warranty coverage from the manufacturer.  

They charged my credit card immediately after the order was placed.  

Nearly 7 days later when I called to inquire whether the canera ordered had shipped, they informed me that the order was not shipped "beacuse the camera is not available". At this point, I insisted that the order be cancelled and the monies be refunded.  

After multiple calls, recd. a e-mail stating that the order will be cancelled.  

The next morning got a call stating that the order had shipped. Wsa s provided a UPS # that UPS has no record of.  

So at this point I do not know if I am actually get the camera ordered.  

DO NOT make the same mistake I made.
[/FONT]


----------



## KmH (Jun 25, 2009)

Barking Mad said:


> I did a quick search of the forums but wasn't able to find a comprehensive listing of questionable photography e-tailers. Is there one (a thread or an appropriate board on this forum) out there? If so, I have one I'd like to add to the list.


That would take way to much memory space and time to put together. It's so much easier just listing the reputable companies.

B&H Photo Video
Adorama
Calumet
BuyDig.com
Amazon.com (if they are doing the order fulfillment)


----------



## hastykayaker (Jun 28, 2009)

6/28/09   As I stated in my post here before, my Credit Card was credited back by the company for the cost of one camera that I did not order or receive from Lorimer.  Bottom line, I got my camera at a decent price, and while I had heartburn with them for billing my credit card twice, Lorimer did get it credited back for me!  Any way, following advice here, I will next time probably buy local.

cited





hastykayaker said:


> Interesting thread to respond to because I too am new to this forum, and I just happen to have recently made an online camera purchase from *Lorimer* *Electronics*. My experience...I got the digital camera at a good price (P&H free) and it was shipped promptly from a seller with a company label of *GEI, 123 TAAFFE PL Brooklyn,NY*. Problem for alarm was, they billed my credit card twice for the camera. I Googled then called the phone number listed on the shipping label and reached *TAAFFE PHOTOS in Brooklyn*. They advised the double billing was a "mistake" and they would advise my CC company. (I did not wait for that, but alerted my CC!) Googling GEI, aka Lorimer Electronics, led me to an extensive investigative website that placed them in an extended family of Brooklyn/Queens, NY storefront electronics apparently under the "HOT BUYS" family.
> I will be back later with chapter two if I can eventually give a positive spin on this informational entry.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Picture (Jun 30, 2009)

Why yes... I bought a camera from them on 6-15-09 Panasonic Lumix DMC TZ5k. Received conformation thru email right away, stating I would receive another email with tracking when shipped. NEVER got email, I called them on the 25th (10 days later) and they gave me tracking # When I checked tracking it showed they had shipped on the 23rd (8 days after order was placed). Part of the reason I bought from the was due to the fact they state very clearly on their site ORDERS SHIPPED WITHIN 48hrs and it was the best price I could find. I spoke to them before placing  order to confirm they had the camera in stock he (they call me Howard) said they did. So now 15 days (not 7-10 as stated) later I receive the camera and open box to find another brown box with Panasonic printed on it NOT NEW but what looks to be a REFURBISHED camera. Box contains everything as new even fingerprints on the LCD (a bonus I guess) open bag with accessories NO WARRANTEE CARD! I will keep camera and hope for the best but I feel had  I've purchased fro B&H, SAMMY'S Camera's before and from now on will stick with them IF I want good/honest service and Warrantee!
 BOTTOM LINE..... DO NOT BUY FROM THEM NOT WORTH IT!


----------



## Picture (Jun 30, 2009)

SrBiscuit said:


> lol..i have to laugh...
> 
> 2 people come and register on the site....each with one post....that ONLY post is to back up the quality of that site?
> 
> ...



MAKE NO MISTAKE I'M NOT BACKING THEIR SITE!                                  I DO NOT RECOMMEND THEM!                                                          DON'T TRUST THEM!                                                                   WOULD NEVER BUY FROM AGAIN!


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jul 1, 2009)

Picture said:


> MAKE NO MISTAKE I'M NOT BACKING THEIR SITE! I DO NOT RECOMMEND THEM! DON'T TRUST THEM! WOULD NEVER BUY FROM AGAIN!


 
oh don't you worry...that mistake wasnt made since my post was made before you joined. i was referring to the sudden influx of 1 post users who had just registered coming out of left field and offering support stories for lorimar.

sorry to hear you had a bad expperience with them. i hope you are able to resolve the issue and get a full. if and when you do, it is highly suggested you stick to the retailers listed above.
let us know how it works out.


----------



## Baaaark (Jul 1, 2009)

$400 sure is a lot of money for the company to be so unknown.

I buy my stuff from the local people.  They cost more, but I've gone in there and they've given me a free photography book, a lens cap and great advice.  So its worth the money to me to make sure they are properly rewarded.

Best of luck in whatever you do.


----------



## frankie2 (Aug 5, 2009)

These people are the same Hassidic scammers that run all the bait and switch (and cheat) websites.  Just changed the name.  It won't last name (the name, that is).

When in doubt... here's a trick.  Call them Saturday at 2 pm, or maybe Friday at 4 pm in the winter.  Also look for the hours on the website.  The Hassidic sites always close early on Friday (especially in winter) and are closed Saturday, and they are usually open Sunday.  Also the scammers are 99% located in Brooklyn, although they often try to hide their location.  

I hate to even call these people Jewish, because it offends me as a Jew.  They are to Jews as the 9/11 terrorists are to Muslims.  They are the scum of the earth, make all their money off scams.  They pretty much think they everyone outside of their community is dogcrap and they feel free to treat them like dirt.  On Saturday they will go to their temple and pray, thinking that they are the greatest thing that ever walked the earth (well, the men anyway... the women are treated like dirt).


----------



## manaheim (Aug 5, 2009)

The only acceptable vendors for camera gear under ANY circumstance are, in my opinion...

- Adorama
- B&H
- Amazon


----------



## DScience (Aug 5, 2009)

manaheim said:


> The only acceptable vendors for camera gear under ANY circumstance are, in my opinion...
> 
> - Adorama
> - B&H
> - Amazon



Check out newegg which has some of the CHEAPEST prices on DSLR's, 100% trustworthy.


----------

